# Victoria for Windows 4.46b



## 95Viper (Nov 4, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has tried this.  It is in English, but the help file and web site looks to be in russian.  The interface is a little clunky, but it  does give a lot of info.  I have not tried to much.  I would like to get an english language help file or manual or something.

This is the link to the site:http://hdd-911.com/index.php?option=com_docman&Itemid=31
or here:http://hdd-911.com/index.php?option=com_docman&Itemid=31&task=view_category&catid=81&order=dmdate_published&ascdesc=DESC

View attachment 19890


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 4, 2008)

modder,
Got your message and thank you for the info.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Viper, nice find.

EDIT

Oh man, I know why you asked for a User Guide. That thing looks positively dangerous without knowing what some of those buttons do. 

Fascinating!


----------

